# sainsburys ultimate car cleaner.



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

I literally cannot believe what i just witnessed. 
Sat in sainsburys car park waiting for my prescription. 
Behind me is someone getting their car cleaned by the awsome car cleaners.

He washed the whole car in 2 mins including the alloy wheels.using the smallest wash bucket i have ever seen. With the oldest blackest sponge i have ever seen. 

He washed the car whilst washing the alloys with the same sponge. With out rinsing or wiping the sponge clean. He went straight from the alloys to the paint With the grited sponge. 
ANd now he he is wiping it dry with a black leather chamois.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

haha you know the saying value for money lmao ( pay for what you get )


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

That sounds so economical ........
Gonz.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

I cant understand why you are so surprised? Most people don't care for their cars which is why they happily bang their doors onto other cars and pay the cheap car cleaners. We have to accept we on here are the minority, but at the end of the day we look after our cars how we want the rest of the public do the same!

What we wont see is a post on another website

_"Cant believe what I've just seen some bloke covered his car with some white foam, washed it using 2 buckets for some reason, then instead of a chamois, he proceeded to put a towel on his car and patted it, what a nutter!"_


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Like most things in life, you get exactly the amount of time, effort and dedication that you pay for.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> I literally cannot believe what i just witnessed.
> Sat in sainsburys car park waiting for my prescription.
> Behind me is someone getting their car cleaned by the awsome car cleaners.
> 
> ...


I expect the owner will be very pleased when they return from their shopping to find their car is now clean.

Now take the tablets from your prescription and calm down dear


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

We have two local hand car washes 1) experts 2) dodgers

The dodgers you pull up and hand over £10 for outside plus alloys or just £5 for the outside of your car, they quickly spray water, then spray a bit of soap out a pump dispenser, then two or three foreign spoken men go round it with the worst grit packed mitts I've ever seen then spray water again, and violently microfibre it dry!
Takes literally 5 minutes if that and these happy people drive off! wtf


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

He'd probably look at my car and the amount of money i've spent on cleaning products and think "bl00dy nora mate it's not a f***ing Bentley you know"


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

m500dpp said:


> I cant understand why you are so surprised? Most people don't care for their cars which is why they happily bang their doors onto other cars and pay the cheap car cleaners. We have to accept we on here are the minority, but at the end of the day we look after our cars how we want the rest of the public do the same!
> 
> What we wont see is a post on another website
> 
> _"Cant believe what I've just seen some bloke covered his car with some white foam, washed it using 2 buckets for some reason, then instead of a chamois, he proceeded to put a towel on his car and patted it, what a nutter!"_


I was just shocked at the fact he literally wiped the alloys with the sponge then went straight to the paint with same sponge with out cleaning it. All that brake dust and grime on the wheels straight onto paint and then rubed in.

Before i even found this site and was ocd with my car i would of still looked at the guy and thought to myself what the hell is he doing.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

it will look sparkling to the owner so thats all that matters


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> I was just shocked at the fact he literally wiped the alloys with the sponge then went straight to the paint with same sponge with out cleaning it. All that brake dust and grime on the wheels straight onto paint and then rubed in.
> 
> Before i even found this site and was ocd with my car i would of still looked at the guy and thought to myself what the hell is he doing.


The way i look at it now (somebody on here made me realise) is that they are the norm ,we arent


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Hearing about going from wheels to paint with the same sponge makes me understand my wife's paranoia about hotel rooms and cleaners.
She has a fear that they clean the basins and taps with the same cloths as the toilets.
Result is first thing on arrival at a hotel is a full wipedown with dettlol wipes!


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

Yep, i have to admit. ive used these types in the past in winter, i go to one that seem to do a decent job, they work hard for their money. I have no doubt that they inflict major swirls, i wont be using them on the two new cars.

Most people just think a clean car looks great, they dont know or care about swirls or waxes. Just look at how many of these hand wash places have sprung up over the years.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

I agree even before detailing I would never had used same sponge for wheels and paint. Would have looked at other people and thought what an idiot.

How can people be happy with the cleaning service of a car wash. (Going to hang my head in shame now) but before I started detailing I went to a car wash once and never again went home and washed it myself they missed half of car even cleaner bits still looked dull and dirty.



WhiteRoc_170 said:


> I was just shocked at the fact he literally wiped the alloys with the sponge then went straight to the paint with same sponge with out cleaning it. All that brake dust and grime on the wheels straight onto paint and then rubed in.
> 
> Before i even found this site and was ocd with my car i would of still looked at the guy and thought to myself what the hell is he doing.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Some people are happy with the minimum amount of anything it takes as long as it does the job regardless of the 'consequences' further down the line.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

HEADPHONES said:


> Hearing about going from wheels to paint with the same sponge makes me understand my wife's paranoia about hotel rooms and cleaners.
> She has a fear that they clean the basins and taps with the same cloths as the toilets.
> Result is first thing on arrival at a hotel is a full wipedown with dettlol wipes!


It's a really good idea to use Dettol wipes. I will take these with me when I next go on holiday.


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

was it a valet-pro sponge ?
I was in bootle strand a few months back and they had a bloke walking round with a trolley of sorts offering car washes ........ and no it wasn't 2bm :lol:


----------



## detalierg (Nov 4, 2013)

The ones at my local sainsburys keep away from me now after they approached me and asked if I wanted my car cleaning after I had spent the day previous detailing and correcting it. After a few choice words were exchanged and after a lecture of what damage they would do to my recently corrected paintwork with their lack of expertise and products they quickly made their retreat!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

And this bothers you why? Its their car and if they are happy with it then thats all that matters.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Scrim-1- said:


> And this bothers you why? Its their car and if they are happy with it then thats all that matters.


Who knows, if the person ever goes to sell their car & a detailing enthusiast ends up buying it later on then they have their work cut out 'correcting' it's paintwork issues.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Who knows, if the person ever goes to sell their car & a detailing enthusiast ends up buying it later on then they have their work cut out 'correcting' it's paintwork issues.


And?, the car will no longer belong to them so they wont care. Do you really expect the whole population to look after cars they way we do on here?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Scrim-1- said:


> And?, the car will no longer belong to them so they wont care. Do you really expect the whole population to look after cars they way we do on here?


Yes, it should be made the law :lol:

Animals ever in car - 2k off list price.
Scratch valet - 1.5K off list price.
Eating in car - 1k of list price.

Great idea do you think it will catch on


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Scrim-1- said:


> And?, the car will no longer belong to them so they wont care. Do you really expect the whole population to look after cars they way we do on here?


Maybe not, but to the enthusiast it's going to be a bit of a headache having to correct a badly swirled car that would now be theirs.

People take care to comb their hair in the morning so why would no-one care to look after a car?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Maybe not, but to the enthusiast it's going to be a bit of a headache having to correct a badly swirled car that would now be theirs.
> 
> People take care to comb their hair in the morning so why would no-one care to look after a car?


If people looked after cars the way we do detailing companies would be bust, people washing badly is keeping them in business.

Alot of people just see a car as getting from a to b and nothing else. Enthusiasts see it differently.


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

m500dpp said:


> What we wont see is a post on another website
> 
> _"Cant believe what I've just seen some bloke covered his car with some white foam, washed it using 2 buckets for some reason, then instead of a chamois, he proceeded to put a towel on his car and patted it, what a nutter!"_


That's hilarious I can see my neighbors saying the same thing behind my back :lol:


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Some_ People take care to comb their hair in the morning so why would some one not care to look after a car?


Corrected for you. If the paint was bad the enthusiast would either buy it knowing they could correct it or walk away, some people don't care about their cars, its a fact, get over it!


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Kiashuma said:


> Yes, it should be made the law :lol:
> 
> Animals ever in car - 2k off list price.
> Scratch valet - 1.5K off list price.
> ...


And if you ever let kids in the car it'll be an insurance write off


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Toto said:


> was it a valet-pro sponge ?
> I was in bootle strand a few months back and they had a bloke walking round with a trolley of sorts offering car washes ........ and no it wasn't 2bm :lol:


With a shopping trolly .....
I know the ones you mean.
They use the two 2.5l ice cream tub method
Thats one to store their **** and lunch in. And one to clean 50 cars


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

AllenF said:


> With a shopping trolly .....
> I know the ones you mean.
> They use the two 2.5l ice cream tub method
> Thats one to store their **** and lunch in. And one to clean 50 cars


that's one mate and this was in a car park.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Maybe not, but to the enthusiast it's going to be a bit of a headache having to correct a badly swirled car that would now be theirs.


You appear to regard detailing enthusiasts as rather dim.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Scrim-1- said:


> And this bothers you why? Its their car and if they are happy with it then thats all that matters.


It doesnt . I was just pointing out what i saw and couldn't belive it. Iv never actually watched these cheapo car washs So was surprised to see him doing that.

im not mad by it i couldnt give a toss tbh.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> im not mad by it i couldnt give a toss tbh.


It did distract you for a while, did you remember your prescription?


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

S63 said:


> It did distract you for a while, did you remember your prescription?


I had to wait 30 mins for my persciptrion so i just went and sat in the car. I only noticed it the last 5 mins before i got out the car to collect it.

And yes i got it thanks for asking:thumb:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

The Sainsbury cleaners crop up on here a fair bit, the comments have followed the usual trend, we are in the minority etc. That is correct, we are. 

However, before I had any interest in detailing a number of years back, and I still own two of cars that reflected it until I corrected it......... seeing the Microfiber cleaners in action, I would have not used their services. A tiny bucket of dirty water and and a couple of rags. They clean some costly vehicles and I reckon if the owners spent a minute of their busy lives watching them in action, some may not consider it acceptable.

In many cases customers believe they are getting a better service than they are. They would be if the water was changed more but who would clean their car with dirty water? I think the op has noticed it as a result of their interest like we all do. A non detailer may think the same if they looked at what was happening.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

wait till the wife tells her husband ' while I was out shopping today, dear, I had your car cleaned and they have made such a good job of it'.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

At least the chaps at Tesco are static and use Autoglym. Unlike the Trolly-Dolly Sainsbugs lot.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

camerashy said:


> wait till the wife tells her husband ' while I was out shopping today, dear, I had your car cleaned and they have made such a good job of it'.


Good point, could be the husband tells the wife of course :lol:


----------



## Optimal_Dwayne (Oct 21, 2014)

camerashy said:


> wait till the wife tells her husband ' while i was out shopping today, dear, i had your car cleaned and they have made such a good job of it'.


rage!!!!!!!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

neilos said:


> At least the chaps at Tesco are static and use Autoglym. Unlike the Trolly-Dolly Sainsbugs lot.


Now there's a thing.

The business pages are full of supermarket news at the moment, we need someone to take one for the team and do a valeting supermarket sweep visiting and using the services of Asda, Morrissons, Sainsbury, Tesco and Waitrose (do Waitrose have such a service) and report back comparing cost and quality of a supermarket wash.

I'll be first in line to take one step backwards.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Have you ever thought about going around the supermarket car park pulling all the wiper blades up!!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Ermmmmm no
Not after going round the estate as a kid with dads new battery drill changing all the road names round.
It was funny at the time but now looking back...........


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

S63 said:


> Now there's a thing.
> 
> The business pages are full of supermarket news at the moment, we need someone to take one for the team and do a valeting supermarket sweep visiting and using the services of Asda, Morrissons, Sainsbury, Tesco and Waitrose (do Waitrose have such a service) and report back comparing cost and quality of a supermarket wash.
> 
> I'll be first in line to take one step backwards.


Tesco are the only supermarket that have a dedicated 'proper static' hand car wash. Not all Tesco sites have them though. I use them with no issues at all.

Waitrose wouldn't even entertain the idea. It's beneath them.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

S63 said:


> Now there's a thing.
> 
> The business pages are full of supermarket news at the moment, we need someone to take one for the team and do a valeting supermarket sweep visiting and using the services of Asda, Morrissons, Sainsbury, Tesco and Waitrose (do Waitrose have such a service) and report back comparing cost and quality of a supermarket wash.
> 
> I'll be first in line to take one step backwards.


Tape up a car into sections (like the horsebox wax test) and go round the supermarket's asking them to clean and polish just one section.

It will be like a massive 50/50 swirl fest when you peel the tape off


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

neilos said:


> At least the chaps at Tesco are static and use Autoglym. Unlike the Trolly-Dolly Sainsbugs lot.


You mean they have Autoglym containers - doesn't mean whats in them comes from Autoglym.......


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

jamesmut said:


> You mean they have Autoglym containers - doesn't mean whats in them comes from Autoglym.......


Haha. Trust me, they use Autoglym.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Not all of them..
As james said they have autoglym containers...... Unless you go the whole hog and test whats in them though 
Busses say bristol on the front.... It dont mean they go there


----------



## Bildeb0rg (Jun 7, 2014)

The trolley dolleys sprung up near us over Xmas, had to pmsl when I saw 64 plated TT being "attended to" while the guy went into currys. Took a peek in the wash bucket as I passed and it was literally black!


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

This amazes me that people treat such expensive cars in this way, but sadly its just how it is - saw a neighbour cleaning their car (to be fair its a land rover) with a scouring add before xmas...shocking just shocking to watch.


----------

